
EIP 712: Ethereum typed structured data hashing and signing - samcampbell
https://eips.ethereum.org/EIPS/eip-712
======
samcampbell
TL;DR - "This EIP aims to improve the usability of off-chain message signing
for use on-chain. We are seeing growing adoption of off-chain message signing
as it saves gas and reduces the number of transactions on the blockchain.
Currently signed messages are an opaque hex string displayed to the user with
little context about the items that make up the message."

